# any breeders in MIChIGAN?



## hyena (Jul 29, 2011)

??????????


----------



## Kristina (Jul 29, 2011)

*RE: any breeders in MICIGAN?*

Breeders of what, lol?

Yes, there are a few breeders in Michigan. What specifically you are looking for will help.


----------



## anhtu (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks 
web cam to cam
lelo insignia


----------

